# Got burned bad



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Going to need a full body skin graft after today. Disclaimer, this is a partial vent/whine thread. Bought my boat new back in 2012 sold it about 4 months ago as I wanted to switch from a bass boat to a deep v boat; life changes, buddies get married, move away, no one to fish with, switch to muskie fishing long ago, dad is old and can't do the up and downs of a bass boat, new kid on the way blah blah blah. Deal with weirdos selling my boat but eventually guy comes up from Tennessee to buy mine after I drop price significantly which I'm good with, it's winter to be expected some what. Decide I want an old ranger deep v but none around these parts, eventually find a 17ft Lund deep V in apparent good condition near my hometown outside Akron. Talk to seller via email and on phone, pull the large amount of cash out, make the 4 hour drive one way and stay with family since I'm from the area. This morning comes to buy boat, dude ghosts me. Won't answer call, won't return emails, nothing. Just got home from the return drive.

Outside a family emergency I don't know why someone would do this. Even then it's 30 sec to call, text, or email. With everything closed up, chances of any private sale boats/cars ain't happening anytime soon. Figure once the Corona cools down, whenever that is, will just overpay to get a new rig.
Lesson learned, avoid all selling and buying of used boats haha.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Very sad. A lot of this goes on unfortunately, almost done deal until the meet, then you get a no show on one end or the other, be glad you didn't put a down payment out. There are a lot of honest ones out there though, just tough to gauge em.. You'll find a sweeter deal, just bide your time..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds like a scammer. Coming up from Tennessee should have maybe been a red flag.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Sounds like a scammer. Coming up from Tennessee should have maybe been a red flag.


Re read….He sold his boat to a guy from Tenn...He was trying to buy another boat.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Sounds like a scammer. Coming up from Tennessee should have maybe been a red flag.


The guy from Tennessee came through and was a nice guy, it was the buy of the Lund I wanted that disappeared last minute. Not worth messing with people anymore it feels like.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Mis read. Sorry bout that!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

burnsj5 said:


> The guy from Tennessee came through and was a nice guy, it was the buy of the Lund I wanted that disappeared last minute. Not worth messing with people anymore it feels like.


I'd send the guy another email, say you really want it and offer him an additional $5000...Then ghost him....


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Sounds like he either sold it to someone else for more, or he decided not to sell it, and is too afraid to tell you face to face. Sucks either way.

The other thing is it could have been a setup and you got out of it whole. It’s happened here in OH before. Since he’s from your home area put out some questions thru family to see if it pops back up. The world is a small place.

Then again, why waste anymore time and energy on the sob. There are plenty more boats out there to look over. You’ll find one that suits you.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Charmer, I was just thinking the same exact thing. You know the old what goes around eventually comes around. Even better, Have a buddy set him up and BAIL. You could take this and really burn him if you had that in you. Lesson learned. Too bad it was a long drive. Had the same thing happen for a crossbow but I only drove an hour to have him not show and no return calls.
You'll find a better deal that works for you.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

FWIW: You still have your CASH and only p*ssed away time. 
Could have been much worse.
Karma....is a b*tch.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

worminator said:


> Charmer, I was just thinking the same exact thing. You know the old what goes around eventually comes around. Even better, Have a buddy set him up and BAIL. You could take this and really burn him if you had that in you. Lesson learned. Too bad it was a long drive. Had the same thing happen for a crossbow but I only drove an hour to have him not show and no return calls.
> You'll find a better deal that works for you.


Glad that guy didn't stiff you on the file cabinets... Ha Ha


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I know it's a pain,but your better off putting the thing behind you.Especially with whats going on.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

For sure, I'm over it to some degree but hesitant to ever mess with any private sale at this point. The guy owns a local business and seems legit on his Google reviews, Facebook seemed legit, assuming he no longer wanted to sell and bailed last minute. He did an hour read out recently and I even talked to the shop who did it. Earlier in the week in an email said he would be sure to let me know if it sold so who knows, maybe something emergent happened, maybe dude is a weirdo who's a jerk, either way it's whatever, and with everything going on could be worse. But was a long drive back today simmering about it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im not sure you got burned, you didnt lose your cash and got to visit family. look at the bright side of it. 
trust me, when buying or selling a boat there are a lot of people that dont give a crap about you no matter how honest and up front you are.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Had a similar deal a couple years ago. Found a deal and called the guy. The boat was at a marina being stored there and the owner wanted to meet the next day to let me look at it. I told him no need, I had cash and would buy it as is, no questions. He insisted I meet him at the marina to check to boat out. Took off work early and drove to the marina to meet him. I got there and found no owner and no boat. Asked the guy at the marina about the boat and he knew the owner by name. He proceeded to tell me he had sold the boat to somebody else and they had just left 20 minutes before I got there. So yeah, I got used, the guy wouldn't answer his phone/texts and he didn't have the common courtesy to tell me. Some people simply have no feelings for anyone else. Chalk it up as a misfire and keep looking. You may find a better boat elsewhere from a great seller. Never know. 

You know it.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Maybe he died...


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I think I am having a similar situation right now over and old truck part. Was supposed to set up a meeting today, got blown off. 
Contacted the seller again and was told he would be home all day tomorrow and when I said that works for me and asked where he lived or if he wanted to meet somewhere close he said he would now be out of town tomorrow. 

I am starting to think maybe someone clued him in to his low price and/or he sold it out from under me and he just does not want to admit it.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I had that happen to me years ago called on a boat said I would come out the next day and look at it. The guy stated tomorrow is not a good day how about the following I agreed. Drove 2 hrs no one was there I called the guys cell and said I am at your place to buy this boat and he said oh I sold it this morning. I was livid I wanted to slash the tires on his truck but I didn’t.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

burnsj5 said:


> For sure, I'm over it to some degree but hesitant to ever mess with any private sale at this point. The guy owns a local business and seems legit on his Google reviews, Facebook seemed legit, assuming he no longer wanted to sell and bailed last minute. He did an hour read out recently and I even talked to the shop who did it. Earlier in the week in an email said he would be sure to let me know if it sold so who knows, maybe something emergent happened, maybe dude is a weirdo who's a jerk, either way it's whatever, and with everything going on could be worse. But was a long drive back today simmering about it.



Check Walleye Central, lots of good boats for sale there....


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> Check Walleye Central, lots of good boats for sale there....


Thanks, I've actually been on the search for a few months, looking for a few specific boats. I do the walleye central, muskie forum, Craigslist, marketplace, and walleye boats for sale group on Facebook, as well as boat trader from time to time.
With everything going on I think my boat buying is on hold until bank lobbies and bmv's open back up. I'd imagine boat Marina's and dealers will be closed after today as well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds like he's one of those guys that the 1st one to show up with the money gets it. i'd say he sold it.

a few yrs ago I was buying some boat seats down in indy. had him on the phone and got directions. told him I would be there in a hour and a half. just didnt want to drive down there and them be gone. he said he wouldnt sell them for the hour and a half. I said i'm on my way right now. when I pulled up a guy was loading the seats. I asked the guy why he sold them. he said he didnt know for sure I was coming and this guy had money in hand. I had a few nice words for the guy but they didnt phase him.


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you're looking for a big water boat, the guy did you a favor. If I were looking, I'd find something that doesn't have rivets. Welded or glass will serve you better on Erie. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

travelinmark1979 said:


> If you're looking for a big water boat, the guy did you a favor. If I were looking, I'd find something that doesn't have rivets. Welded or glass will serve you better on Erie. Just my 2 cents.


Lund is known for quality, they're just ugly.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Sorry for your frustration on the purchase. I have dealt with that myself even with people from here. I don't know why people think riveted boats are bad. I would would not have a welded boat on Erie they crack rivets are easier to repair. Riveted boats flex in ruff sea's (not like Erie ever gets mad). Yes Lund is known for Quality but mine bent the second time I used it and there answer was OH WELL it happens.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

travelinmark1979 said:


> If you're looking for a big water boat, the guy did you a favor. If I were looking, I'd find something that doesn't have rivets. Welded or glass will serve you better on Erie. Just my 2 cents.



Have a question for you....How many airplanes like 737, 747, 777's are welded? None, they are riveted. I think those planes take a lot more abuse everyday than a fishing boat takes. I like my riveted Lund, no welds....


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've heard pros and cons to rivets vs weld. Rivets easier to repair maybe some flexibility, welds maybe "stronger" but once cracked youre really into it repair wise. 
The boat is for inland lake stuff but occasional Erie trips in the future and I liked making trips to lake Michigan, green bay, lsc, but would sometimes be sketchy in my bass boat hull on those trips. This isn't a dedicated big water boat, just something that can handle bigger water more comfortably, put a kicker on for hp limited lakes, and have open platform for my father and future little one.
The guy did end up texting me that night about the "misunderstanding" after I was back home. It's perceivable his story is true but will never know and doesn't matter either way at this point.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Even in the face of a pandemic, the welded vs. aluminum debate will rage on for some.
Look, I see both fishing Erie...a lot.
I have not seen either type sink.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Even in the face of a pandemic, the welded vs. aluminum debate will rage on for some.
> Look, I see both fishing Erie...a lot.
> I have not seen either type sink.


I'll be honest I'll welcome any debate or banter that's not virus related at this point.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

i got a great deal on my alumacraft (new) - wow, 20 years ago now (still have & used it last week) - by purchasing from a dealer that had it sit on showroom floor for a few years. it was a deepV boat in East Tennessee - not the right market for such a boat. but i wanted an all around boat for TN and (at that time) occasional visits to Erie. i also liked that it kept my young kids "contained" in the boat unlike the bass boats in TN where you can just walk off the deck into the water. for example this boat will go for less as it is in the wrong market for Knoxville TN https://knoxville.craigslist.org/boa/d/waynesburg-ranger-deep-150-hp-mercury/7097497599.html 

so, try casting your search net wider via craiglist and other online methods. unfortunately you do have to travel to look and purchase but that is just part of getting a deal. when i purchased my Baha 299 to charter on Erie, i wrote a web crawler that constantly looked for Baha Cruisers boats in nation wide search. i was standing on a Baha (single screw) in Pittsburgh Pa (february) when my web crawler emailed me of a twin screw 299 in upper-MI. phone call and plane ride shortly after and i was standing on the greatest deal in that i had found in 2-years of "trolling" for the right boat. that was the easy part, the actual purchase was a little stressing but luckily i was dealing with a very honorable person and everything came through great for me.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

you likely got "burned" as this guy had multiple folks coming to see the boat on the same day. he just did not do it right... i sold one of the kids motocross bikes last week doing this (in what i think is) the right way. i had a few folks interested and i let them know i would be in the local walmart parking lot at noon and that more than one person was coming. one showing for all, my advertised price was my minimum acceptable base price so I knew i would not be negotiating down. as long as you are upfront about this, i think is fair.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

privateer said:


> you likely got "burned" as this guy had multiple folks coming to see the boat on the same day. he just did not do it right... i sold one of the kids motocross bikes last week doing this (in what i think is) the right way. i had a few folks interested and i let them know i would be in the local walmart parking lot at noon and that more than one person was coming. one showing for all, my advertised price was my minimum acceptable base price so I knew i would not be negotiating down. as long as you are upfront about this, i think is fair.


Having multiple people come at once and you take the highest bidder is not cool.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I bought a Lund from Haines Marine three years ago and it was an excellent experience, they were wonderful to deal with and professional all the way through. John Siembor was my salesman, he was really great to work with. He followed up with me several times and resolved the couple of tiny issues I had. If you are still looking for a Lund I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

swone said:


> I bought a Lund from Haines Marine three years ago and it was an excellent experience, they were wonderful to deal with and professional all the way through. John Siembor was my salesman, he was really great to work with. He followed up with me several times and resolved the couple of tiny issues I had. If you are still looking for a Lund I can't recommend them highly enough.


I was actually recommended to them by a guy from the muskie clubs. There was a boat I was interested in there but we couldn't come together on a price which is Ok. Once you get up there in price for aluminum I find it hard to justify, when you could buy a used glass boat that's much larger and capable, even if that's not what I'm necessarily interested in haha. Plus I can't justify spending too much when I have other responsibilities coming up in the next year or so and have gotten to the point that I'm done financing anything I want outside a house. 
There is a gentleman out of state that may be willing to drop off a ranger 690 (I'm working the next 10 days straight) that may work out here soon. Plenty of boats out there just not the best time to purchase one with everything going on (bmv's closed, bank lobbies closed if needing a notary etc)


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Having multiple people come at once and you take the highest bidder is not cool.


perfectly fine if you are upfront about it... don't like it, don't come.

i wanted it gone that weekend... no different than an auction without the sale premium.


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

I would agree that with what you are looking to do with the boat, the Lund will serve you well. I can also tell that you have been doing your research and I'm sure you will find a great boat. Good luck!

And as for the comment regarding the airplanes being riveted, therefore, your boat should be riveted is interesting. Airplanes are built to maximize the lift surface area with the least amount of weight. Utilizing structural ribs and thin aluminum skin riveted together allows that to be accomplished. It is not practical to weld the aluminum on a plane because it's too thin. 
I would expect a quality boat builder to have different goals than an airplane manufacturer. If budget isn't a restraint, they will use heavy gauge aluminum that can be welded efficiently. Their goal will be durability, not trying to make it as thin and light as possible. The reason boat manufacturers use structural ribs and rivets is somewhat the same as an airplane manufacturer. It allows them to use thinner materials but still make a suitable product that has a lower affordable price point. For welded examples, look at North River and Hewescraft. I'm pretty sure the Navy and Coast Guard buy their boats because they are the best in that class and size category. 
Now, Dad has a Lund. Brother in law has had 3 of them. (Yes, I have personally fixed rivets on 2 of those). I think for what you are wanting to do, Lund will serve you well. They are usually less investment than heavy guage welded. But as you can tell, I'm not buying the idea that airplanes are riveted, therefore riveted boats are superior to heavy guage welded. Again, going by what I've experienced and just my 2 cents. I'll let Hatchetman have the last word.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

travelinmark1979 said:


> I would agree that with what you are looking to do with the boat, the Lund will serve you well. I can also tell that you have been doing your research and I'm sure you will find a great boat. Good luck!
> 
> And as for the comment regarding the airplanes being riveted, therefore, your boat should be riveted is interesting. Airplanes are built to maximize the lift surface area with the least amount of weight. Utilizing structural ribs and thin aluminum skin riveted together allows that to be accomplished. It is not practical to weld the aluminum on a plane because it's too thin.
> I would expect a quality boat builder to have different goals than an airplane manufacturer. If budget isn't a restraint, they will use heavy gauge aluminum that can be welded efficiently. Their goal will be durability, not trying to make it as thin and light as possible. The reason boat manufacturers use structural ribs and rivets is somewhat the same as an airplane manufacturer. It allows them to use thinner materials but still make a suitable product that has a lower affordable price point. For welded examples, look at North River and Hewescraft. I'm pretty sure the Navy and Coast Guard buy their boats because they are the best in that class and size category.
> Now, Dad has a Lund. Brother in law has had 3 of them. (Yes, I have personally fixed rivets on 2 of those). I think for what you are wanting to do, Lund will serve you well. They are usually less investment than heavy guage welded. But as you can tell, I'm not buying the idea that airplanes are riveted, therefore riveted boats are superior to heavy guage welded. Again, going by what I've experienced and just my 2 cents. I'll let Hatchetman have the last word.


Don't need a last word, just my opinion. All my boats, except two glass bass boats have been riveted, easier to fix if a leak does develope, as long as your willing to do a little work. No need to hunt up someone that does aluminum welding. Just my preference and still think rivets are better, to each his own....


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

there has been a Lund on CL a few times that was a scam ... always the same boat in the pict, early 2000s, they'd want under $2K for a 17' console w/30 HP motor, trailer, cover, electronics, it was a deal if it was real, and usually far enough from Cleveo to be impractical to drive there ... had different tales of woe as to why it was such a good deal, husband died, got divorced, transferred to new location, always wanted $$$ up front and they'd ship it right to my door  once it was supposedly in Detroit so I told them I had cash and would come up and get it the next day  of course, that was the last I heard from them ... you can probably find some deals soon but the scammers are working full time ...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I REALLY don't care about welded versus riveted. I do care about floating or sinking. Some boats exceed the federal requirement for level flotation on boats longer than 20 ft, some don't. Some float, some sink. I have a personal preference for boats that float.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I REALLY don't care about welded versus riveted. I do care about floating or sinking. Some boats exceed the federal requirement for level flotation on boats longer than 20 ft, some don't. Some float, some sink. I have a personal preference for boats that float.


That's why LUND has such a tremendous resale, they are _terrible_ boats. 

I want mine back @eyes_on


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Any Lund 2007 or newer was on my radar, however, as of now I worked out a deal on a mid 90's ranger 690. Hull gel coat needs redone and a few spots touched up and carpet needs replaced. The money I saved from the Lund sale should cover the hull getting reconditioned. If the main motor holds out for another 4 or 5 years will look at repowering then and keep this boat for the foreseeable future.
Now the question will be, if I ever get a day off should I go full anarchy mode and give it a rip with absolutely none of the correct paperwork? Dewine did say you won't be ticketed for expired tags, licenses, etc related to BMV shutdowns. Can't register without Ohio titles, can't get Ohio titles until BMV opens back up. I think I'll work on it a bit and just make motor noises in the garage with a few drinks for a few more weeks to see what stays closed.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

If I had a new to me fishing boat sitting in the driveway about now I'd go for it !! Mike


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I will have a 2008 Lowe FM175DC with 90 Optimax/Merc 9.9/Terrova 80 ipilot for sale soon. It is equipped for Lake erie walleye trolling. I just bought a new Starweld.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Lundy said:


> I REALLY don't care about welded versus riveted. I do care about floating or sinking. Some boats exceed the federal requirement for level flotation on boats longer than 20 ft, some don't. Some float, some sink. I have a personal preference for boats that float.


you can always add more flotation. my alumacraft has blocks of foam inserted in the transom area to add flotation.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

privateer said:


> you can always add more flotation. my alumacraft has blocks of foam inserted in the transom area to add flotation.


I have an issue purchasing a boat that have to add flotation to, but hey, that’s that just me


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Lundy said:


> I have an issue purchasing a boat that have to add flotation to, but hey, that’s that just me


was loosely inserted by the mfg into voids in transom and gunwale areas. i have removed the old and as it was simply foam and had started flaking. i am looking into options to replace that flotation. fiberglass or shrink wrap over foam or perhaps just add an attached cooler to that space.

you do realize that boats classified as yachts do not have to float at all. the big boats are allowed to simply sink...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

burnsj5 said:


> Any Lund 2007 or newer was on my radar, however, as of now I worked out a deal on a mid 90's ranger 690. Hull gel coat needs redone and a few spots touched up and carpet needs replaced. The money I saved from the Lund sale should cover the hull getting reconditioned. If the main motor holds out for another 4 or 5 years will look at repowering then and keep this boat for the foreseeable future.
> Now the question will be, if I ever get a day off should I go full anarchy mode and give it a rip with absolutely none of the correct paperwork? Dewine did say you won't be ticketed for expired tags, licenses, etc related to BMV shutdowns. Can't register without Ohio titles, can't get Ohio titles until BMV opens back up. I think I'll work on it a bit and just make motor noises in the garage with a few drinks for a few more weeks to see what stays closed.


The 690 is a fine boat. Lots of people still use that design. My first ranger was a 690. Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

privateer said:


> you do realize that boats classified as yachts do not have to float at all. the big boats are allowed to simply sink...


Lol, 20 ft boats don’t have life boats connected to them for the passengers. Level upright flotation is what you should have for what we do in Ohio.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

How some boats float when swamped.


----------



## Peggy (Oct 9, 2016)

On the selling side, buyers do the same thing, do not show up, do not call. Give you a deposit and you wait weeks to finish the deal when they say it will be only couple of days. I will not take deposits period. Cash and carry, no holding, waiting etc. Been screwed too many times. Sorry to hear this but its a two way street.
Go to Searchtempest.com as it searches all ebay, craigslist to distance you put in. Saves from searching each craigslist city individually.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

bobk said:


> Lol, 20 ft boats don’t have life boats connected to them for the passengers. Level upright flotation is what you should have for what we do in Ohio.


how many boats do you see in your local marina with a life boat or even an inflatable life raft. i would bet not too many. however, all those boats from about 26' and up are classified as yachts, which means they are permitted to sink (by mfg/legal standards). easy to determine as any boat that does not have a passenger # and weight capacity sticker (and has not been removed...) is classified as a yacht w/r to loading and limit regulations.


----------



## Kevin Moses (Dec 30, 2015)

If you'd like a 17' Lund, I know where there is a good one for a good price.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> If I had a new to me fishing boat sitting in the driveway about now I'd go for it !! Mike


Same here...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Currently have in possession a mid 90's ranger 690vs fisherman. Going to be a project but can see how it's going to turn out in my head. Started pulling carpet and trim pieces today, called a couple shops to get quotes to fix the hull. 
Bigger issue is storage, barely fits the garage and has removable tongue to make the last little bit fit, that's with motors trimmed down. Looking at doing storage until I move within the next year or dropping some coin for a power dolley.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lundy said:


> How some boats float when swamped.


A couple three yrs ago mid May at LSC, the lake was just insane.
Storms and daily high winds had the lake un navigable for days on end. At anyrate, went down to Selfridge ramp/lot just to check the lake out. There was good 6-7 ft'ers crashing into the sea walls.
Parking lot was empty with the exception of one truck/trailer with Indiana plates on it. And yes...Ranger marked on the tandem axle trailer.
Anyways...lot attendant...an older like able guy came out to talk to us. He remembered us from the day before.
I said to him..."looks like you're swamped(as in busy) today."
He responded..."not swamped as bad as that dumb #£+*% guy(pointing towards truck/trailer). I tried my best to talk him out of putting in but he told me in a smart tone that he was used to rough water."
Pointing out towards Sheriffs Point shaking his head, he stated, "he cleared the point, speared a bad one and the CG is plucking him and his boat out of the water as we speak."

Thankfully, this moron was alright...and his boat, even in very heavy seas never sank as boat was towed back in. I do not know for sure whether it had flipped or not but I kinda doubt it. It didn't take them long at all to get it off the water. Not like they had to spend much time rigging/flipping to pull it.
Boat looked to be about a 20'er...and a very nice boat.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

To the OP, you are playing the game of boats wrong. You want to sell in early spring and buy in late fall.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

piketroller said:


> To the OP, you are playing the game of boats wrong. You want to sell in early spring and buy in late fall.


Ideally yes, however, I was originally set only on a ranger 617 single console and they are hard to come by especially around these parts. After months of not being able to make a deal on any or just none on the market without driving 12+ hours one way I broadened my options. If you're used to having a boat and fishing all the time after selling your rig and a few months go by with nothing a person gets a bit antsy. The only reason the deal I got worked out was because the guy was willing to drop it off from 5 hours away. 
I'm happy how things worked out currently and am enjoying the project of updating and restoring a classic set up like a ranger 690. Once I'm done it will be set up exactly how I want it and have more appreciation for the boat (and still be in it cost wise less than a newer 17 1/2ft aluminum boat that essentially would be less capable).


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

burnsj5 said:


> Ideally yes, however, I was originally set only on a ranger 617 single console and they are hard to come by especially around these parts. After months of not being able to make a deal on any or just none on the market without driving 12+ hours one way I broadened my options. If you're used to having a boat and fishing all the time after selling your rig and a few months go by with nothing a person gets a bit antsy. The only reason the deal I got worked out was because the guy was willing to drop it off from 5 hours away.
> I'm happy how things worked out currently and am enjoying the project of updating and restoring a classic set up like a ranger 690. Once I'm done it will be set up exactly how I want it and have more appreciation for the boat (and still be in it cost wise less than a newer 17 1/2ft aluminum boat that essentially would be less capable).


Glad it’s working out for you.

I realize most guys can’t financially pull off buying a new boat while still holding onto their current boat still worth significant $$$. But you can always snag a great deal on a cheap used boat in the fall to get you through the next season for when you can’t bum a ride on a buddy’s boat, put up with it for a season, and then buy the one you really want the next fall. Come the next spring, sell the junker for more than you paid for it 16 months prior.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

piketroller said:


> Glad it’s working out for you.
> 
> I realize most guys can’t financially pull off buying a new boat while still holding onto their current boat still worth significant $$$. But you can always snag a great deal on a cheap used boat in the fall to get you through the next season for when you can’t bum a ride on a buddy’s boat, put up with it for a season, and then buy the one you really want the next fall. Come the next spring, sell the junker for more than you paid for it 16 months prior.


Funny you say that because I almost did just that. Came across a couple small deep v alumacrafts for good deals over the winter that I know I could have sold for the same or possibly even a little more but was worried having the money tied up into it, plus every purchase and sale is a potential hassle that can turn into the original scenario that happened to me.


----------

